# Need help installing wireless drivers (D-Link DWL G520) on Fedora Core 4 i386



## xula_1983 (Apr 24, 2007)

I installed Fedora core 4 but I can't know configuration.
Thanks.ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You should take a look an ndiswrapper for Fedora:
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

Download it from that link or get it through your package manager.

Here are installation instructions:
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The DWL G520 should be a good card for Linux wireless. I recommend using the drivers from madwifi.org. madwifi is a project to make drivers for cards based on the Atheros chipset (like yours).

It should work out fairly well. From what I remember, there's a decent tutorial on their site somewhere.


----------



## xula_1983 (Apr 24, 2007)

shuuhen said:


> The DWL G520 should be a good card for Linux wireless. I recommend using the drivers from madwifi.org. madwifi is a project to make drivers for cards based on the Atheros chipset (like yours).
> 
> It should work out fairly well. From what I remember, there's a decent tutorial on their site somewhere.


thanks. I'm Viet Nam. I'm a new bie...
In short, Thanks so much....


----------



## xula_1983 (Apr 24, 2007)

*How to connect to Access Point (use WPA) ?*

I installed madwifi-0.9.3 but when i connect to Access Point (use WPA) failed.
When i connect to Access Point (no use WPA or WEP) ok.
Thanks
===================
wireless drivers (D-Link DWL G520) on Fedora Core 6 i386


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Does it give you an error message?


----------



## xula_1983 (Apr 24, 2007)

shuuhen said:


> The DWL G520 should be a good card for Linux wireless. I recommend using the drivers from madwifi.org. madwifi is a project to make drivers for cards based on the Atheros chipset (like yours).
> 
> It should work out fairly well. From what I remember, there's a decent tutorial on their site somewhere.


hello shuuhen,
i installed it (ok). But only connect to Access Point (unsecured).
i don't connect to Access Point (secured WPA). I have key WPA.
help me, please.
Thanks.


----------



## xula_1983 (Apr 24, 2007)

PureEvilDan said:


> Does it give you an error message?


i installed Fedora core 6 and madwifi (ok). But only connect to Access Point (unsecured).
i don't connect to Access Point (secured WPA). I have key WPA.
When i connect to Access Point (secured WPA) with key, it don't any message. (But i can't connect to internet)
help me, please.


----------



## ValeGuardian (Nov 22, 2007)

To get your wifi working with WPA you will need to install the wpa_supplicant
Here is a link to a very good tutorial on madwifi.org


----------

